# Flow Bindings for Beginners?



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

We're looking for people's opinion on flow bindings. What do folks here think about flow bindings for beginning snowboarders? What are the pros and cons (if any)? 

Snowboarding 4 Scaredycats


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They should start with straps imo. Flows are nice and easy to use, but you need some basic skills first. After they've got 10-20 days under their belt then that would be up to that person if they want to try them or not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> They should start with straps imo. Flows are nice and easy to use, but you need some basic skills first. After they've got 10-20 days under their belt then that would be up to that person if they want to try them or not.


What does a strap-in binding give you that the Flow design doesn't that helps a beginner?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

hawk45 said:


> What does a strap-in binding give you that the Flow design doesn't that helps a beginner?


Quick, basic, and easy strap-ins.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I have had all three types of bindings. I had toe straps toe caps and flows. Flows FTW. I had them last year and all I heard from people was that toe caps were so much better...... wrong. The flows are amazing. I meant he feel of them is great. They are durrable, the only thing is that they are not that much faster than a reg binding. Go for the gusto.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

i second that, flows can take some finesse to get right at first. They may be a little difficult for a 1st timer to figure out on their own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

this is my first year learning, and have my own gear with flow bindings. i don't think that it makes it easier or more difficult for me personally. although sometimes i do find difficulty strapping in, which is what flow were meant to minimize. overall, i do enjoy using flows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, Flows FTW. Straps are nice, but I like da Flows.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

flows are horrible in every respect and should be banned and burned


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> flows are horrible in every respect and should be banned and burned


'sez the person who uses the crappiest bindings in the world...Burton.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

brand haters are so kewl


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

IMO Flows are just about the biggest pieces of crap on the market. I've owned 2 pairs and both have broken within 3 or 4 weeks of use. And if you have to unstrap for any reason on steep terrain, or powder, you're screwed and have to come up with creative body positioning to strap back in.

Flows = :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

i took a friend out his first time this year & rented a board from a local shop. they hooked him up with flow bindings & he did have a bit of trouble getting his boot all the way in, to be able to snap up. i think it probably would have been easier for him with straps. 

plus, for beginners, it's usually easier for them to stay on their heel edge at first, which flow bindings make you be on your toe edge to snap in. so they've gotta do that silly spin around thing, making them look like a fish in the snow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^My thoughts on Flows for beginners exactly. Most beginners are going to want to sit to get into their bindings. Not as easy with Flows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Great advice and experiences everyone.. thanks for your input. This helped in my decision to go with straps.


----------

